
Browser Extensions I Can't Live Without - maskys
https://blog.maskys.com/my-best-chrome-extensions/
======
jahlove
I am too wary of malware extensions to install that many. It is clearly
trivial [0] for malware to get into the Chrome store, and Google is not doing
enough to make me feel comfortable with it.

Additionally, I know that even as non-malware extensions grow in popularity
they are solicited by malware companies to integrate their software in an
update. I experienced this first hand with the HoverZoom extension. [1]

[0] [https://awakesecurity.com/blog/the-internets-new-arms-
dealer...](https://awakesecurity.com/blog/the-internets-new-arms-dealers-
malicious-domain-registrars/)

[1] [https://www.ghacks.net/2013/12/26/hoverzooms-malware-
controv...](https://www.ghacks.net/2013/12/26/hoverzooms-malware-controversy-
imagus-alternative)

~~~
Groxx
I really wish browsers would change their security model for extensions :\

"all or nothing" is ridiculous as the only option - let _me_ revoke access or
restrict it to specific sites. I may not care if X has access to site Y, but
giving it access to Z means giving it the keys to my life so hell no. I don't
even want to use it on Z.

~~~
gnicholas
Chrome lets you limit access to a list of specified websites. Right click the
extension icon, click manage extension, and find the option there.

~~~
Groxx
Excellent, I hadn't noticed that one yet. Yeah, that's a good start.

~~~
gnicholas
I only discovered it because I was going to add a similar feature to my Chrome
extension, and I was researching to see how others tend to implement it. I was
glad to see that Chrome offers the feature natively, and surprised to see that
Firefox didn’t.

~~~
ffpip
You can add domains to protected sites. No addons will work there.

So if you want no extension to be able to read gmail,

Add mail.google.com or google.com to

extensions.webextensions.RestrictedDomains in about:config

------
xahrepap
I can't live without Tree Style Tabs[0] in Firefox. It's The Thing that
finally got me to switch back to FF and I will never look back.

0: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-
ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

~~~
itisame
I can recommend alternatively [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/sidebery/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/sidebery/)

Much nice I think, but had some bugs with sessions sometimes.

------
michaelbuckbee
There's an incredibly useful extension that's not on that list that I bet a
good number of HN folks would like:

Vimium [1]

It lets you use keyboard shortcuts to navigate through webpages, click
buttons, jump to text boxes, etc. it's been huge for me both as a productivity
tool (it's significantly faster than using a mouse for navigation) and also
for reducing RSI/strain on my hands.

Here's a video of it in action as you really need to see it being used to
understand the different interaction model it provides.

[https://youtu.be/t67Sn0RGK54?t=21](https://youtu.be/t67Sn0RGK54?t=21)

1 -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en)

edit: fixed link (but if you enjoyed the writeup of data security requirements
let me know).

~~~
sprayk
I used to use vimperator and/or pentadactyl back before the big firefox change
that redid how the browser buttons/menus/etc were rendered and it was pretty
ideal. The bar at the bottom, the ability to do bind any menu action, the
quick addon management interface, the beautiful completion when opening a
link.

Since eventually switching to Chrome, I've tried vimium every now and then and
always found it lacking. It usually got in the way when I didn't want it to
and I'd get sick of trying to figure out how to turn it off for a particular
site/just for this one interaction and just uninstall it.

It's been a year probably, so I guess I'm about due for another go.

~~~
cardamomo
I've been using Tridactyl ever since Vimperator went belly-up. It's not 100%
there yet, but it's getting close!

------
bloopernova
On the off-chance that someone reads this and may find it useful, here are my
most useful Firefox extensions:

Firefox Container Tabs. Allows me to have multiple office or gmail logins,
amazon AWS console sessions, etc etc. And one to keep Facebook walled off in
its own little prison. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-
account...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-account-
containers/)

SingleFile. Allows me to save a snapshot of a page when I bookmark it (or at
any other time). This means that when I encounter a page, I can automatically
archive a copy to read later without worrying if the author will delete it, or
the site will be unavailable. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/single-file/?...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/single-file/?src=search)

Default Bookmark Folder. Always save new bookmarks to the same place, which is
useful for keeping stuff together. I tag my bookmarks when I make them too, to
make finding them again much easier. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/default-bookm...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/default-bookmark-folder/)

Eno from Capital One. Lets me make a unique credit card for each site I buy
from, so I can instantly tell if something is wrong if I see a bad charge.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/capital-
one-e...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/capital-one-eno/)

Tampermonkey. This lets me have a dark mode for Google search, and a bunch of
other useful scripts. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tampermonkey/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tampermonkey/)

~~~
ColanR
There's also greasemonkey [0] and violentmonkey [1].

[0] [https://www.greasespot.net/](https://www.greasespot.net/)

[1]
[https://github.com/violentmonkey/violentmonkey](https://github.com/violentmonkey/violentmonkey)

~~~
bloopernova
True that. I forgot why I settled on Tampermonkey, and I think all 3 can use
the same scripts.

------
bgs264
In the post: "Shut Up disables comments everywhere. When I trust a platform's
audience enough to read the unfiltered outputs from their brains, I enable
comments for just that site. Sometimes I turn it back off immediately"

At the end of the post: A comments section with spam in it.

~~~
SllX
You know, if he can't see it, maybe he forgot it was there? That would be an
amusing side effect.

~~~
noah_buddy
Honestly, I can imagine that content creators would love the option of not
seeing their comment sections, at least after they take off. If I were, say,
Dan Harmon, I'd be really happy to have the option of filtering every post
anywhere with a reference to his work.

------
surround
Nano Defender hasn’t been necessary in my experience. uBlock Origin can
circumvent anti-adblock measures by itself.

I’m skeptical of Grammarly from a privacy standpoint. It seems to be an
internet-enabled keylogger.

~~~
random_dork1
Grammarly has been in the news for some privacy and security issues (around
2018). It was leaking everything that you typed.

------
rosstex
>Grammarly

Are we cool with them now or are they still stealing your data? I'm not up to
date

~~~
system2
I even pay them for premium. I can't send an email without it. It makes
business emailing much more professional.

~~~
gnicholas
Can I ask how? What does it correct or suggest that makes it so useful?

~~~
jpistell
I'm curious about this as well. Seems just like a normal spell checker to me

~~~
asdff
Well, it would highlight your second sentence and offer something like, "To
me, it seems just like a normal spell checker."

------
bvinc
I just use uBlock Origin to clean up websites I visit of their trending
sections, recommendation sections, comment sections. Sometimes I get rid of
links that I might mindlessly click, like the whole top bar of reddit.com.

For example, these filters work really well on youtube.com

youtube.com##.ytp-pause-overlay

youtube.com##.ytp-suggestion-set

youtube.com##.ytp-endscreen-content

youtube.com###related

~~~
TheArcane
Do you have more of this? Perhaps on a github gist?

~~~
ffpip
[https://pastebin.com/2HTBfGRF](https://pastebin.com/2HTBfGRF)

My Youtube list. No recommened videos on the side, unless playing a music or
video playlist.

No other crap, signin prompts, etc

------
AnonHP
> Privacy Badger + UBlock Origin

The days of uBlock Origin on Google Chrome are numbered. It may not work for
Google Chrome when Manifest V3 is implemented (and no recourse provided for
uBlock Origin). [1]

P.S: I haven't kept up with the latest developments on this since last year.

[1]: [https://www.ghacks.net/2019/01/22/chrome-extension-
manifest-...](https://www.ghacks.net/2019/01/22/chrome-extension-
manifest-v3-could-end-ublock-origin-for-chrome/)

~~~
SquareWheel
If uBlock Origin doesn't update, there'll be a dozen adblockers that work with
Manifest v3 on day 1.

It should be quite trivial to write an adblocker that integrates with EasyList
using the new APIs.

~~~
postalrat
If its trivial what's stopping you from doing it?

~~~
SquareWheel
Why would I need to? Manifest v3 isn't even out yet, and dedicated developers
will easily beat me to the punch.

------
bonestamp2
The one extension I cannot live without is hover zoom+. Hover over any
thumbnail (for a customizable amount of time) and it loads the full size image
on top. When people see me using it with google images, they always ask how I
did that.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hover-
zoom%20/pccc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hover-
zoom%20/pccckmaobkjjboncdfnnofkonhgpceea)

------
jgalt212
How one simultaneously recommend both Privacy Badger and Grammarly?

------
5986043handy
Would add HTTPS Everywhere [https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere) and NoScript
[https://noscript.net/](https://noscript.net/) to that list

~~~
mehrdadn
Does HTTPS Everywhere actually work for you? It's utterly useless for me as
far as I can tell. Try going to some site (say, example.net) in Chrome and
watch it just load HTTP.

~~~
notpiika
IIRC, you have to enable the "strict" mode, or something along those lines, in
the settings before it rejects HTTP connections from being made. I had the
same issue.

~~~
mehrdadn
Thanks, but then what do I do about HTTP-only sites? Why can't it default to
HTTPS and then auto-fallback to HTTP when HTTPS connections fail for sites
that aren't in the known-HTTPS list? It seems like a logical thing to do
instead of just going straight to HTTP.

~~~
tialaramex
This only helps you at all against passive adversaries.

An active adversary will just cheerfully block that HTTPS connection because
you'll fall back to insecure silently.

~~~
mehrdadn
I fully understand that and that's still clearly still better than going
straight to HTTP, which it's already doing.

------
mrweasel
That’s an insane amount of extensions, most of which seems to deal with fixing
“broken” website or at least make them tolerable.

Reader mode is a little surprising, doesn’t Chrome have that built in?

~~~
Chirael
Google makes money from websites showing ads, so making a reader mode readily
available would be counter to that. There used to be a hacky way to
approximate reader mode in Chrome [1] but not sure if that still works. Just
another reason to favor Firefox over Chrome IMO.

Google will always give only enough privacy options to give the veneer of
supporting privacy, but never enough to truly allow it (e.g., anti-
fingerprinting measures). You can't blame them really, it's just not their
business model, but if you disagree with that model and its effects on you,
you can choose a different browser.

[1] [https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-enable-reader-mode-in-
chr...](https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-enable-reader-mode-in-chrome/)

~~~
dmd
Yes, Chrome has reader mode.

chrome://flags/#enable-reader-mode

~~~
ffpip
Didn't they remove it?

Didn't find it in chromium. Might look again.

------
elorant
For me it's uBlock Origin and uMatrix. The web is unbearable without those
two. Pages load at least 50% faster. Makes you realize the amount of crap
modern sites load.

------
LynxInLA
It is mentioned in the link, but I just want to emphasize that Video Speed
Controller [1] has been amazing for me. Unfortunately, it didn't work as well
on Firefox (stuttering on higher speeds above 2X) when I tried it a year ago.
Which means I'm stuck with chrome for at least a decent amount of my activity.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
contro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
controller/nffaoalbilbmmfgbnbgppjihopabppdk?hl=en)

------
itisame
I can recommend:

\- Timelense preview for youtube:
[https://timelens.io/youtube/](https://timelens.io/youtube/) (needs
greasemonkey or something)

\- Opens pdfs in my pdf reader right away: [https://add0n.com/open-
in.html?from=pdf](https://add0n.com/open-in.html?from=pdf) (invert sumatra pdf
on windows and you even have a dark mode: "...\SumatraPDF.exe" -bg-color
#000000 -set-color-range #FFFFFF #000000 )

\- (there is also one to open in chrome, really good if you are using FF but
need to use google products like meet or jamboard)

\- TTS with amazon polly support (if you have an AWS account):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/read-aloud-a-
text-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/read-aloud-a-text-to-
spee/hdhinadidafjejdhmfkjgnolgimiaplp)

\- oh and mouse users should always scroll my dragging right-click IMO :)
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/scroll_anywhe...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/scroll_anywhere/)

\- adblock for youtube sponsored bla bla within the video
[https://sponsor.ajay.app/](https://sponsor.ajay.app/)

\- backup what you typed in form fields: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/textarea-cach...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/textarea-cache/)

\- stylish if you know CSS. I made wikipedia look more like the mobile
version, make visited links visible globally, hide jira crap for sprint
plannings etc.

\- for good keyboard hint navigation: trydactyl (but saka keys is probably
more beginner friendly)

\- Show which links are fresh on news sites (e.g. on HN). FF only for now
though. Just published it myself: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/developers/addon/seen-it-al...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/developers/addon/seen-it-al..).

~~~
7fYZ7mJh3RNKNaG
Your extension's URL seems broken

~~~
itisame
oops [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/seen-it-
all/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/seen-it-all/)

------
dawnerd
I actually use this one a lot, lets you take a video and make it the full size
of the browser. I find that theater mode youtube isn't quite big enough on a
4k screen, but I don't want to pop into fullscreen mode.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fullscreen-
video-t...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fullscreen-video-to-
windo/mkdkhflndckmdlpiaddfmpppmodplheo)

------
mavhc
Disable HTML5 Autoplay [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-auto...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-autoplay-re/cafckninonjkogajnihihlnnimmkndgf)

Saka (Tab search with ctrl-space)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/saka/nbdfpcokndmap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/saka/nbdfpcokndmapcollfpjdpjlabnibjdi)

Session buddy (for when Chrome tab recovery fails)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edac...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edacconmaakjimmfgnblocblbcdcpbko)

urlNeXT (c-s-right arrow to go to the next page, increments numbers in url,
works well on forums)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/urlnext/emepkgfiam...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/urlnext/emepkgfiamgdjilgkacpciojagbolepb)

------
xtiansimon
When I was doing some research, I found these Chrome extensions very useful:

\- Export History - Offered by: Christian Genco. Export your browser history
as JSON or CSV

\- Multi-highlight - Offered by: Alexius Lee. Create a list of words to
highlight on the page.

\- Super Simple Highlighter - Offered by: dexterouslogic.com. Configure a set
of persistent webpage highlighters and tags.

\--

[1]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/export-
history/hco...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/export-
history/hcohnnbbiggngobheobhdipbgmcbelhh?hl=en)

[2]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/multi-
highlight/pf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/multi-
highlight/pfgfgjlejbbpfmcfjhdmikihihddeeji?hl=en)

[3]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-simple-
highl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-simple-
highlighter/hhlhjgianpocpoppaiihmlpgcoehlhio?hl=en)

------
40four
Hmm, that's a long list. I use zero extensions, and I've never really had the
urge to go looking for them. Now I feel like a weirdo ;)

~~~
tobib
That is quite a list. Some of the choices I don't agree with. For me the first
thing I install though is Ublock Origin. Can't use the web without it.

~~~
maskys
uBlock is a godsend indeed. Which ones do you disagree with, and why?

~~~
Shared404
Not commenter you were replying to, but...

Honestly, most of them. Grammarly in particular because of privacy concerns,
but I avoid using any that are not both open source and high payoff.

I use Privacy Badger and NoScript. I may add Ublock Origin to cover the edge
cases where I need to enable JS. Anything else is adding bloat, not cutting
back on it.

NoScript in particular covers: UBlock Origin, Nano Defender, Hover+Unpaywall,
and ShutUp

Most of the others, I already use something outside of a browser or don't
need.

------
onurtag
Some other unmentioned add-ons that I use frequently:

\- Contextlets: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/contextlets/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/contextlets/)

Adds context menu items that execute custom JavaScript. Think of it as an
advanced version of bookmarklets that can use webextension APIs.

Example use case: Search for the selected text in multiple search engines in a
new window with discarded tabs.

\- Distill Web Monitor: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/distill-web-m...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/distill-web-monitor-ff/)

Monitor website changes and get notification popups, email, SMS or push
notifications on change. There are other alternatives that have the same basic
functionality but I stayed with Distill as it is more customizable.

------
douglaswlance
The Send to Kindle extension ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-
to-kindle-for...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/send-to-kindle-
for-google/cgdjpilhipecahhcilnafpblkieebhea?hl=en)) will automatically convert
to MOBI for Kindle, so you can skip the EPUB step.

~~~
Gerile3
Does anyone happen to know something like this for kobo ? The ones I found not
working properly :(

------
needle0
Slightly irksome when by "Browser Extensions" the author only means "Chrome
Extensions" and provides no links to equivalents for other browsers. That in
itself is fine, but they could've titled it with "Chrome" in the headline, not
a general term like "Browser".

------
Causality1
Nice list. There are still extensions I wish someone would come up with. Like
an extension to make Google Image Search only return images, not videos. I've
basically given up on embedding gifs into HTML because it's impossible to find
an actual gif with Google. All you get is videos pretending to be gifs.

------
pragnesh
I will also add flowcrypt in this list to send gpg encrypted mail.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flowcrypt-
encrypt-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flowcrypt-encrypt-
gmail-w/bnjglocicdkmhmoohhfkfkbbkejdhdgc)

~~~
ValueNull
Thoughts on Mailvelope?
[https://www.mailvelope.com](https://www.mailvelope.com)

------
itisame
I just wrote one to show which links are fresh on news sites (e.g. on HN). FF
only for now though:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/developers/addon/seen-it-
al...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/developers/addon/seen-it-all/versions)

feedback welcome

~~~
Gerile3
Oh god, I really need something like this in my life. I end up losing myself
on reddit, hacker news, lobsters like websites. This might ease my burden a
bit. Do you happen to have a GitHub link or something, so I can follow the
progress ?

~~~
itisame
Oh I haven't set up git yet. Will let you know. Are you subscribed to HN
comments? (e.g. via [http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/) )

You'd be waiting for chrome?

I also pasted the wrong link I figured. FF is here:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/seen-it-
all/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/seen-it-all/)

~~~
Gerile3
Just learned hnreplies.com (thanks for that) I am subscribed now. Also,
Firefox user here so thanks for the link :). Saved add-on page for now. Good
luck on the project!

------
rawoke083600
Can I add my own ?"BlinkFind"[0]

Yes it's exactly as the name implies ! It will BLINK the text you are trying
to find on a page via "Ctrl+F" or "Cmd+F". I honestly can't believe I'm the
only user of this extension. I can not for the live of me find half the text
I'm looking for on a webpage without it blinking.

[0][https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blink-find-
finding...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blink-find-finding-
text-o/kdebbcdhlebhajljmhpodplnlcjhifae)? utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon

------
juusto
NoScript, uBlock Origin and Dark Reader.

All other ones are nice to haves but those are my building blocks.

~~~
Markoff
why noscript though? you can block scripts with ublock

~~~
juusto
I find the granularity of noscript easier to manage

------
system2
Probably generation difference. The author is depending on google products and
social platforms way more than I'd ever do. Facebook, youtube, gmail,
chrome...

------
bzb4
Imagus to zoom into images maybe? Buster to solve captchas?

~~~
ornornor
I hate captchas and love how buster is feeding them their own dog food by
using speech to text to defeat captchas!

Seriously though, it almost makes me look forward to sites that have captchas
to feel like I’m sticking it to google instead of working for free to help
them make their computer vision models better.

------
foofoo4u
I love the [Vimium-FF]([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/vimium-
ff/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/vimium-ff/)) plugin, which
allows me to traverse the web with vim-like bindings. Great for traversing
mouse free.

------
melenaos
Great addons, also available at the firefox browser.

------
michaericalribo
I try to keep things light—less time and energy thinking about things that
only squeeze out that extra sliver of speed in obscure (for me) use-cases.

I use AdBlock and LastPass, and maybe a clipper—Notion, Instapaper. But other
than that, I’ve found more extensions make me less able to focus on getting
stuff done, and much more focused on whether I’m using the ‘right’ tool

------
buzzert
A majority of these extensions just seem to be ways to deal with shitty
JavaScript. IMO, NoScript is really the only one you need.

~~~
asdff
NoScript gets old fast when websites are breaking left and right.

~~~
smilliken
One websites I use often, it's no hassle because the appropriate scripts are
already enabled by domain. On websites I haven't been to before, it's less
hassle to take the whitelist approach with than deal with random parasites.

------
Markoff
in my firefox (not that it would really matter) I have only four:

Download notifications - since FF has crappy notifications about finished
downloads unlike Chrome, so this way I can't overlook finished download

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gnome-
downloa...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gnome-download-
notifications/)

HTTPS Everywhere and uBlock origin - no need explanation

To Google Translate - since FF doesn't have built in translation service, so
this way I can easily translate page through right click menu

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/to-google-
tra...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/to-google-translate/)

but if I would be using Chrome I would need just ublock and https everywhere
(although not sure if is is not redundant nowadays in both browsers)

------
Stierlitz
All very well, but each new extension adds to "waiting on extension". I tried
moving the cache and chrome profile to tmpfs to speed things up. Could some
developer embed such functionality into the executables?

------
jiggunjer
Mine:

1\. Dictionary by Google. I like double-clicking unknown words for an instant
definition or translation.

2\. Regex search. When ctrl+F just isn't enough.

3\. Duplicate Tab Shortcut Key. For those times when I click on a search
engine result before pressing ctrl.

~~~
deadso
For 3, you can also middle click the back button to reopen the search engine
tab again.

~~~
gcarvalho
Here are all the ways I know how to duplicate a tab: \- ctrl drag the tab to
the side until a downwards arrow appear and then release

\- ctrl click the refresh button (any of the navigation buttons really,
although they will clone the previous or the next in the history)

\- middle click the refresh button

And my favorite: “yt” key combo when using Vimium-ff.

Additionally, it’s useful because I like to keep related tabs next to each
other, so I often used these methods to duplicate a tab (or ctrl/middle click
on the new tab button to open a blank one next to the current tab), but now I
only need to press “t” to open a new blank tab right next to my current one.

------
fendy3002
Color picker, produce approx. hex n rgb color of page

screenshot whole page (not always produce good result)

Magnifier

------
vladletter
FYI, most of those extensions read your browsing history without any reason...

------
weisbaum
Page Monitor is pretty great for getting notified when the code on a specific
page changes so you can be first to grab something that pops back in stock.

------
fareesh
I find that comments are the most entertaining parts of pretty much everything
online, especially YouTube.

~~~
noah_buddy
There is a certain sort of phenomena I've noticed recently where the act and
skill of posting are becoming a focus in itself. The podcast Report this Post
kind of gets at the essence of it and the joy of delightfully bad posts,
specifically. That said, I think that the subtle art of trolling is really
understated on the modern web, too (at least to the mainstream, because
they're usually the butt of the jokes).

------
cwwc
Brilliant way to gain access to The Economist. Kudos, maestro.

------
hoerzu
Since GDPR websites come with the worst UX for cookie consent. If you feel
adventerous and want to ignore cookie popups. I can recommend:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-dont-care-
about-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-dont-care-about-
cookies/fihnjjcciajhdojfnbdddfaoknhalnja?hl=en)

~~~
Normille
"I Don't Care About Cookies" slowed my browser down so much on so many sites,
it was more annoying than the cookie messages themselves. I got rid of it.

------
ikt
Surprised no decentraleyes

------
TaurusS
My list of essential Addons:

\- Dark Reader: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/darkreader/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/darkreader/)

\- Feedbro: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/feedbroreader...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/feedbroreader/)

\- uBlockO (easy/default mode): [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/)

\- uMatrix (block all/whitelist mode): [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/umatrix/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/umatrix/)

\- NoScript (global off; use only for XSS, ABE and CJ protection):
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/)

\- Multi-Container: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-
account...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-account-
containers/)

\- Temp-Container (delete all data after tab closed):
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-
con...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-containers/)

\- Decentraleyes (whitelist cdn domains in uMatrix):
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/decentraleyes...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/decentraleyes/)

\- Clearurls: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/clearurls/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/clearurls/)

\- Popup Blocker (strict): [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/popup-blocker...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/popup-blocker/)

\- HTTPS-Everywhere: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/https-
everywh...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/https-everywhere/)

~~~
digital_voodoo
I've seen a lot of people recommend LocalCDN over Decentraleyes:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/localcdn-
fork...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/localcdn-fork-of-
decentraleyes/)

------
francoisp
tabtab

------
staycoolboy
I recently deleted all of my extension off all three browsers (Chrome,
Firefox, and Safari). The ad blocking on Firefox is almost as good as Ublock
Origin. I found privacy badger to be largely useless.

The only thing I miss is lastpass, but I've gotten used to having it run as a
desktop app.

Containers in Firefox were nice, but I've also gotten used to switching
accounts.

The fact that extensions get 100% access to everything on your page (including
password forms) is just a no-go for me. I have to draw the line somewhere.

~~~
jmnicolas
You still have to trust your browser and your OS.

~~~
staycoolboy
Obviously. That's why I said "I have to draw the line somewhere".

I trust my browser and OS more than extensions.

Your security posture is probably different than mine.

~~~
umpatonalagoa
Well if you're worried about chain of trust, you could only use recommended
extensions on Firefox. They're manually reviewed so you're still only really
trusting the organization that runs your browser.

Bonus point if you download the extensions and manually review it yourself.

------
symlinkk
The only thing you really need is uBlock Origin and a password manager.
Everything else is fluff.

------
yingbo
If you can live without Chrome, you can live without all Chrome extensions in
the article; If you can live without a desktop/laptop, you can live without
all Chrome extensions. I just don't like this kind of eyeball-attracting
title: Too much exaggeration

~~~
jraph
I agree. No need to be hyperbolic. These titles literally kill me.

